# Machining UHMW plastic



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I am told that the UHMW, (the white slicky plastic), machines well. but how quickly does it dull planer and jointer knives? Is it sandable? I have no experience with this stuff and would llike to here from those that do.


----------



## bgett (Aug 26, 2005)

Have noticed no adverse effects on my planer or joiner knives, but cupping does occur in the planer process if you try to strip off to much material at one time. Sands well. I use poly glue & SCREWS because this stuff does not bond well at all. I purchased a special two part glue from a marine dealer, "liquid marinetex" but have not tried to use it yet. Anxious to read other responses to your question.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

UHMW machines similar to wood and is easy on the tools. In addtion to what has been said, thin pieces(less than 1') need to be supported or they will curve(warp ?) a great deal. HD polyethylene is cheaper and works about as good. I have used super glue as well as epoxy to adhere polyethylene. Good luck.

regards
jerry


----------



## 2talltary (Apr 6, 2011)

*Uhmw*

UHMW is a great plastics for sliding applications and has excellent wear resistance. It does creep or bend but just don't leave it hanging around. I have been trying to find a place to but UHMW. Found a website called hightechplastics They have both rod and sheet. Bought some to make some wear pads. It's great stuff.


----------



## 59405 (May 15, 2011)

*Uhmw*

I find irregular bits and pieces at my local surplus store. I know it planes and saws nicely. I use it for the guides on my crosscutting sled because I can fit it very, very closely in the miter guage slots.


----------

